# CenturyLink down?



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone else in Utah having issues with CenturyLink? We lost our PRI-T1 yesterday afternoon (6/3). I know other businesses in our area have also lost services. There were no backhoe's digging along our road -- so I'm wondering if anyone knows of a larger scale issue going on?

thanks.


----------

